# Great Songs with (possibly) better covers



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

There are some obvious great songs that had "better" covers.

Dylan's _All Along the Watchtower_, covered by Jimi Hendrix, and Peter Green's _Black Magic Woman_, covered by Santana are songs that often come up as great covers. Here are a few others that I found to be better than the original.

I have some friends who are staunch John Prine fans and they say that I am crazy to state that anyone sings _Angel From Montgomery._ better than John Prine.
Here's a link to the original John Prine version: 




And now here's a gorgeous version by Bonnie Raitt.






Another song that many people will tell me I'm crazy, Fleetwood Mac's _Landslide_.
Here's the link: 




Now here's my favorite version, done by the Dixie Chicks.






If you're a fan of Dennis Yost and the Classics IV, you probably have heard their version of _Stormy_. Here's a link: 



This a terrific song. I am truly not sure if the cover beats it. But here's Santana doing _Stormy_ with the incomparable Greg Walker on vocals.






Here's one more with tongue in cheek. How about George Harrison's _My Sweet Lord_: 




And now the original by the Chiffons:






Do you have any of your favorite covers of really great songs? Post them here.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

These are the first ones I thought of, but there are plenty more out there.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Most versions of other artists doing The Beatles seem to be stronger versions. Joe Cocker's two come to mind right away.

Edit: Elton John's Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds. Rufus Wainwright Across the Universe. Oasis I Am The Walrus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2018)

just about everything that Bob Dylan ever wrote -

"List of Artists Who Have Covered Bob Dylan Songs" -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_artists_who_have_covered_Bob_Dylan_songs

It's a toss up as to who cut the most bitchin' version of "Blowin' In The Wind" -

Percy Faith - 




or

Mantovani - 




_Adieu_!

- Syd


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Too many to list. I'll limit myself to a less well known example:

kd lang - After the goldrush (original by Neil Young of course)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Sticking with Neil Young - Cassandra Wilson's "Harvest Moon"

Two surprising covers

"I Want You Back" - Graham Parker
"Oops, I Did it Again" - Richard Thompson


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

The Nerves - "Hanging on the Telephone" - 1976 -






Blondie - "Hanging on the Telephone" - 1978


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

The Brains - "Money Changes Everything" - 1980 re-recorded version of 1978 45 rpm single -






Cyndi Lauper - "Money Changes Everything" - 1984 -


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Dexy's Midnight Runners - "Come On Eileen" - 1982 -






Sugarland and Sara Bareilles - "Come On Eileen" - 2011 -


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes - "I've Seen All Good People/ Your Move" - 1971 -






Matthew Sweet & Susanna Hoffs - "I've Seen All Good People/ Your Move" - 2016 -


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

David Bowie - "Heroes" - 1977 -






The Wallflowers - "Heroes" - 1998 -






TV On The Radio - "Heroes" - 2009 -






Depeche Mode - "Heroes" - 2017 -






King Crimson - "Heroes" - 2000 -






Coldplay - "Heroes" - 2017 -






Motörhead - "Heroes" - 2017 -






Gang of Youths - "Heroes" - 2017 -


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Dolly Parton - "I Will Always Love You" - 1974 -






Whitney Houston - "I Will Always Love You" - 1992


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Brinsley Schwarz - "What's So Funny 'Bout Peace Love and Understanding" - 1974 -






Midnight Oil - 1987 -






Steve Earle - 2003 -






Keb' Mo' -2004 -






Bruce Springsteen & Friends - 2004 -






The Holmes Brothers - 2007 -






Elvis Costello - 2012






Sheryl Crow - 2016






Wilco - 2017 -


----------

